# الثلاجة البحرية بالعربي



## احمد فالح مهدي (16 مايو 2015)

اخواني الاعزاء اقدم لكم منظومة الثلاجة البحرية وكما وعدتكم سوف اكمل اغلب المنظومات البحرية ولكن نحتاج نتعاون ونتفاعل لكي نجعل المنتدى فعال


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يونيو 2016)

الف شكر يا يابشمهندس .. وعلى تعبك بالمنتدى الكريم


----------



## احمد فالح مهدي (5 يونيو 2016)

لا شكر على واجب وانت اخ عزيز


----------



## أبونوافل (16 يونيو 2018)

الله يبارك فيك سيدي الكريم ويجازيك


----------

